# Rubber grip?



## Mac (Oct 30, 2010)

I glanced in the library and did'nt see anything along this way of thinking ,if I missed it please tell me.I need an ideal for a gel parker with rubber grip no cigar or polaris please.Too big. She is using serias now 3 of them red blue black.
would like to help her out cause she helps pay my way threw life. She is my wife.
Lately she is having trouble holding on to them. 
      One way would be to wrap coban around them, but this would be like        rigging.
Am going to try to modify comfort grip to gel tommorrow. 
Looks like nib is going to be the worst of it, might just make one of them too.
Any ideals would be appreciated.
I have some extra trannys for the polaris that will  press in, instead of trying to turn threads at this point.
Also have cutting wheels for grinder ,welder ,duct tape ,bailing wire and lots of CA. Should be easy .
help!!!


----------



## DJS588 (Oct 30, 2010)

You might want to peek at the PSI EZ-Grasp Gel Writer. 
(Item #: PKEZPEN, in "Specialty Pens")
I realize it is a bit large, but the soft rubber tip makes it very easy to hold.
Just a thought.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 31, 2010)

A slimline transmission flipped upside down will fit a Parker refill if that gives you any ideas...


----------



## Seer (Oct 31, 2010)

What about this one from Exotics
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=30&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## Wildman (Oct 31, 2010)

I have made those cushion grip pens, they write very good. 

Prefer the Button Click pen's click mechanism, although have had no problems with Cushion grip.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wood n Whimsies has the older style rubber grip for about 1" of bare tube.

Another thought is to make a tri-lobe pen of some sort.  And if you REALLY want to go outside of the box, make something like this:


----------

